# Boatless in Clear Lake



## ReelDeal50 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey,

Love to fish but don't have my own boat. Inshore or Offshore, it doesn't matter. Can be ready to go with at least a 24 hour notice out of your location. I live in the Clear Lake area. 

Tired of fishing on party boats and piers. Want to hook up with other fishermen and Capt's who are experienced fishing the Galveston Bay complex as well as offshore. 

Looking to either share expenses or split a charter. Ever since my nephew hooked up with a big bull Red this past Christmas I've got the fishing bug. 

I Turn 50 on June 10 and would love to be out deep sea fishing on my birthday. 

Till then I am willing to go fishing just about anytime or anywhere. 

You can reach me at 281-488-5016 hm phone.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Are you interested in wade fishing? Do you have wade fishing equipment?


----------



## ReelDeal50 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes I am interested in wade fishing... No, don' t have all the gear for wadefishing right now. But can get it..

What will I need to get started ? 

Thanks for the help 

Robert "ReelDeal50"


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I might be going out Offshore here this Sunday or Monday. Depending on the weather. I will PM you if I am going. Maybe catch some state Snaps and Grouper etc. Stand By-:cheers:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

_Yeah,the weather is looking iffy for Offshore._
:cloud::cloud::cloud:Yeah I know I know


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Might change the float plan and make a Bay trip.
Catch some Reds and Trout Flounder etc. If So,I will Launch out of Eagle point early am.:cheers:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

We will catch em next time. It look's like the middle to latter part of the week might be a good window. Hope is runnin!:cheers:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

So much for this weather forecasting. We will go out in the latter of this week. So be ready!:cheers:


----------



## ReelDeal50 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ready to go ... just lemme know...


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

_Launching out of Eagle Point at the end of this week. Going to fish Inshore and some Offshore for some State Snaps and some King's.
We will be Launching out of Eagle Point at 4 am return when the cooler is full.:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag
_


----------



## ReelDeal50 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Heck Yeah*

Sounds like a plan .. count me in. :dance:

RC


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Saturday morning,leaving the dock at 4am. Show up at 3:30am all will be good. I will call you later.Capt. David Bourg


----------



## Shark Chaser (Aug 2, 2009)

*Let's fish*

I'm going out of GYB Saturday about 6am comming back about 5:00pm. Plenty of snappers, Aj, kings, big sharks, and maybe a grouper. Samething Sunday, let me know if you want to go. I live in TIKI Island.

Matt Garner
(979) 777-4868 cell


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Wade fishing east matty tomorrow...putting in at Sargent if you are interested, send me a PM.


----------

